# Any group or mates who go for vacations?



## newtooz (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello All,
I would like to know if there any group or some folks who go for vacation together? Because I feel bit boring to visit the places alone...my frndz are not available for Sep-Oct-Nov vacation so I would like to know if there is any such group or club who go together?

- Mike


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Probably pay to consider what some of your own interests are and see if there are any clubs about, stuff like
. bushwalking for instance
. cycling as each year just after school year ends, different states run a big bicycle tour.
. YHA Australia has various short weekend type trips
. and if you want to learn surfing - Surfaris Surfing Safari Sydney-Byron Bay - Sydney


----------



## ronnie (Aug 5, 2009)

Your group mate would be someone having the same spirit as yours and same choice as yours. Choose a vacation theme and visit togather as a group to any where on the green earth. Unite as community who gives a damn to age, language as well as boredom and believes in the motto “birds of same feather will have fun togather”. Check out for your vacation mate from all corners of earth, he or she may have a common name and share a great adventure interest selfsame yours. Contact us to become a part of group. 
Great idea man! Travelling for leisure with buddies of the same age is cool........rather more lively. Ever thought of groupies from all over India can make an enthusiastic group! You must have had a Family Vacation India loud Family Vacation India fun packed party with your college friends, Family Vacation India have an outdoor blast this time.


----------

